# Aftermarket replacement for VW RNS-510?



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

I've had no luck on TCL or in the B7 forum, so hopefully the 3rd time's the charm.

It's no secret that the pre-facelift B7 Passats have crappy radios. Besides the lack of smartphone connectivity, the UI is as slow as a that of a 2000s feature phone. Going the cheap-ish, easy-ish route of phone mount + Bluetooth sucks; smartphones don't have the UI for automotive use (that's why there's CarPlay etc.). Not to mention Bluetooth + streamed/compressed music = lousy sound quality.

I'm looking to retain factory functionality as much as possible (e.g works with VW's Fender audio system), replicate what can't be retained (e.g. GPS, rear camera), and add CarPlay. Like most of you, I also want stealth, not something screaming for attention at CES (and thieves). So I share your desire for a double-DIN non-motorized unit.

Here's one option I'm considering - anyone have experience with it? It's the "best" (most expensive) one on Crutchfield that isn't motorized, or a Pioneer. (I had a Pioneer radio once. NEVER AGAIN.)

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DNX693S/Kenwood-Excelon-DNX693S.html












Crutchfield said:


> When you replace the factory radio, the factory navigation feature won't work anymore.
> When you replace the factory radio, you'll lose the factory AUX input connection.
> When you replace the factory radio, you'll lose the factory USB input connection.
> When you replace the factory radio, you'll lose your factory satellite radio capability.


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

I just upgraded from my Beloved Sony to a New Kenwood DNX773. If you have a little extra cash, I would say get that! 

As far as being compatible with your vehicle, you need a module. Metra, PAC Audio, and iDatalink will all have modules that will work. I have the iDatalink.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been living with the RCD-510 far too long. After upgrading my front soundstage and adding the subwoofers - I finally had enough with this slow and antiquated radio. And I too have a Kenwood radio coming with the Maestro RR unit. This'll also allow me to clean up some wiring by removing my Audio Control LC2I (which will be up for sale soon). Will post pictures as soon as I get it up and running.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

To the OP - do not spend the cash on that Kenwood unit as it has navigation built in which in my opinion is a waste of money. These have CarPlay and Android so you can use the maps on your phone. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DDX6703/Kenwood-DDX6703S.html?tp=72357&avf=Y would suite your needs and save you $200. Additionally, Kenwood has 2 primary designs when it comes to screen size. The one you posted about is a 6.2" and these are 6.95". big deal? No but I think the ones with the buttons on the bottom look sleeker. 

I was able to buy last years model of this one - https://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DDX9703/Kenwood-DDX9703S.html?tp=72357.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

giantsnation said:


> To the OP - do not spend the cash on that Kenwood unit as it has navigation built in which in my opinion is a waste of money. These have CarPlay and Android so you can use the maps on your phone.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DDX6703/Kenwood-DDX6703S.html?tp=72357&avf=Y would suite your needs and save you $200. Additionally, Kenwood has 2 primary designs when it comes to screen size. The one you posted about is a 6.2" and these are 6.95". big deal? No but I think the ones with the buttons on the bottom look sleeker.
> 
> I was able to buy last years model of this one - https://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DDX9703/Kenwood-DDX9703S.html?tp=72357.


 Um, the OP said - straight up - that he wants built-in navigation. While CarPlay is neat, using phone nav also uses data, and really hammers on the phone's battery. So, I can understand wanting to replace in-car nav w/ in-car nav. 
Plus, occasionally, you just can't get a data signal. Even in 2017, black holes still exist in the U.S. 

Also, some of us like having a real, honest-to-God volume knob. I'm one of those people. I'll take a slightly smaller screen, if it means having a volume knob. In fact, I did just that - I have a DDX-574BH waiting to go into my Passat. 



To G-man: 
I'd say "go for it." I've talked to a few people (here, and at PassatWorld) who got that very head unit, and I can't remember anyone saying anything bad about it.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

:screwy: just trying to give the OP more options as I'm sure that's why he created the thread in the first place 

And while I get what you're saying about data - you can also download while on wifi. https://support.google.com/maps/answer/6291838?co=GENIE.Platform=iOS&hl=en It'll have no effect on your battery though, because CarPlay requires you to be plugged in and thus, charging. 

To the OP, ultimately you are headed in the right direction and I like that you're looking at Kenwood. Just make sure to pair with a the Maestro RR and you'll be fine. 

To others that may have gone the GPS nav route as suggested by the OP, I'm curious to know if you're able to reuse the factory GPS antenna or did you have to re-wire that?


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

cuppie said:


> Um, the OP said - straight up - that he wants built-in navigation. While CarPlay is neat, using phone nav also uses data, and really hammers on the phone's battery. So, I can understand wanting to replace in-car nav w/ in-car nav.
> Plus, occasionally, you just can't get a data signal. Even in 2017, black holes still exist in the U.S.
> 
> Also, some of us like having a real, honest-to-God volume knob. I'm one of those people. I'll take a slightly smaller screen, if it means having a volume knob. In fact, I did just that - I have a DDX-574BH waiting to go into my Passat.
> ...



Man, GPS on Garmin, that is a NAVIGATIONAL COMPANY, is gonna be miles ahead of Google Maps and Apple Maps. Try driving with the phone and lose your internet signal and see what happens. 

I've tried it both ways. Built in Navi is always supreme, especially if you're dealing with Garmin!


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

Also, if your upgrading your radio you'll also need a separate converter for the reverse camera. The only place that carries it is aliexpress. Some people have tried (but I have yet to see one successful) to cut the OE wiring for the reverse camera. 

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/173...-Volkswagen-Facotry-Camera-VW-Original-Camera


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

giantsnation said:


> Also, if your upgrading your radio you'll also need a separate converter for the reverse camera. The only place that carries it is aliexpress. Some people have tried (but I have yet to see one successful) to cut the OE wiring for the reverse camera.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/173...-Volkswagen-Facotry-Camera-VW-Original-Camera


Hell, you can look at that harness and figure it out!


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

MarkeyseJMundy said:


> giantsnation said:
> 
> 
> > Also, if your upgrading your radio you'll also need a separate converter for the reverse camera. The only place that carries it is aliexpress. Some people have tried (but I have yet to see one successful) to cut the OE wiring for the reverse camera.
> ...


Care to elaborate? Like I said, some people have said they were able to cut and match up wires from the maestro but I didn't want to cut the OE harness and no one has proven that cutting solution to work.


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

giantsnation said:


> Care to elaborate? Like I said, some people have said they were able to cut and match up wires from the maestro but I didn't want to cut the OE harness and no one has proven that cutting solution to work.


Well if you look at that pic, you have RCA, Ground, IGN, and Constant. that is five wires. Three is already a given, and then RCA Signal and Ground.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

MarkeyseJMundy said:


> Well if you look at that pic, you have RCA, Ground, IGN, and Constant. that is five wires. Three is already a given, and then RCA Signal and Ground.


Interesting, well I have some posi-taps and tons of old rca cables laying around so I may give this a try without the converter. I guess it can't hurt. What did you mean by IGN? I have to figure out what to do with the 2 wires that make up the RCA cable. One should tie into the signal wire from my VW harness but what about the other?


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

giantsnation said:


> Interesting, well I have some posi-taps and tons of old rca cables laying around so I may give this a try without the converter. I guess it can't hurt. What did you mean by IGN? I have to figure out what to do with the 2 wires that make up the RCA cable. One should tie into the signal wire from my VW harness but what about the other?


DO NOT use Posi-Taps! Suck connection! Either use Crimp caps, butt connectors, or solder the connection. I would solder and/or perform a military splice and keep the connection there. 

IGN stands for Ignition power (or really Accessory Power for decks), But if you have a DMM (Multimeter), you can test the connections if you have the harness. But if you have the harness you just gotta plug it in, which is what I would probably do!


----------



## cjbechtel (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi g-man,
Exactly which factory head unit are you replacing? Is it the RNS 510 unit (or the same form factor)?
Thanks.


----------



## WhTRaBBiT07 (Apr 6, 2007)

MarkeyseJMundy said:


> I just upgraded from my Beloved Sony to a New Kenwood DNX773. If you have a little extra cash, I would say get that!
> 
> As far as being compatible with your vehicle, you need a module. Metra, PAC Audio, and iDatalink will all have modules that will work. I have the iDatalink.


I JUST bought that Kenwood DNX773S head unit with the idatalink AR and the idatalink maestro VW harness for my 2010 CC. I will be installing all this stuff this weekend. I am a little overwhelmed looking at all the connections I have to make from the Kenwood harness and rear of the head unit to the idatalink maestro and the VW harness made by them too. I have the satellite adapter to use the factory antenna for XM, and the adapter to use the factory mic for the Bluetooth as well. The VW harness I bought made by idatalink for this Kenwood even hooks in to the OBD port on the car to be able to run gauges on the Kenwood unit. I am looking forward to getting all this done but am kind of confused as to where to start... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

WhTRaBBiT07 said:


> I JUST bought that Kenwood DNX773S head unit with the idatalink AR and the idatalink maestro VW harness for my 2010 CC. I will be installing all this stuff this weekend. I am a little overwhelmed looking at all the connections I have to make from the Kenwood harness and rear of the head unit to the idatalink maestro and the VW harness made by them too. I have the satellite adapter to use the factory antenna for XM, and the adapter to use the factory mic for the Bluetooth as well. The VW harness I bought made by idatalink for this Kenwood even hooks in to the OBD port on the car to be able to run gauges on the Kenwood unit. I am looking forward to getting all this done but am kind of confused as to where to start...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Once you get going you should be fine. FYI, I would suggest installing the Kenwood mic anyway. The factory one can only be used for phone calls BUT once connected to this "source", you can't use bluetooth for anything else. In addition, a lot of Apple CarPlay (in my case) features required the aftermarket mic.


----------



## WhTRaBBiT07 (Apr 6, 2007)

giantsnation said:


> Once you get going you should be fine. FYI, I would suggest installing the Kenwood mic anyway. The factory one can only be used for phone calls BUT once connected to this "source", you can't use bluetooth for anything else. In addition, a lot of Apple CarPlay (in my case) features required the aftermarket mic.


How do you like the head unit anyways? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Svinaldo (May 10, 2017)

Did you check out android head units, for example from www.carjoying.com? I installed this one in my 2012 Tiguan: link. 

It is pretty awesome. It runs Android and you can install any app you like, google maps, waze, Spotify, etc. You can add a rear view cam for $25 or so. 

You can remove the stupid Joying logo.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

WhTRaBBiT07 said:


> How do you like the head unit anyways?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


The Kenwood? I really like it - it is a little slow to boot but I can deal with that.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Svinaldo said:


> Did you check out android head units, for example from www.carjoying.com? I installed this one in my 2012 Tiguan: link.
> 
> It is pretty awesome. It runs Android and you can install any app you like, google maps, waze, Spotify, etc. You can add a rear view cam for $25 or so.
> 
> You can remove the stupid Joying logo.


How well does this work with iPhones? If I'm going to buy a head unit, I don't want to limit myself to Android or iOS.


----------

